# Any Vegetarians or Vegans out there?



## Bethsy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Hey,
I am a Vegetarian, have been for some years. I am looking for people who are also Vegetarians or Vegans to swap and share recipes with. Being constantly creative and keeping things fresh in the kitchen can be difficult when only working with plant matter. Holla.
Bethsy


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been looking for some interesting vegetarian recipes and menus.  Several teens are becoming vegetarians, one is mine.  He told me that he ate a baked potato and fries for lunch.  These are football players and auto tech type people who are used to eating Hungry Man dinners.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 11, 2007)

Isn't there an entire section on this site devoted to vegetarian meals? Head over there and you'll find plenty of like-minded people (... and even people like me sometimes since I prefer to eat meat-less meals often, if not exactly always...).


----------



## Bethsy (Jan 11, 2007)

Isn't this the Vegetables and Vegetarians forum? Is there another place hiding away?


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, I have resently gone to a vegetable based diet for health reasons. I made this recipe for sheperd's pie the other day. It turned out pretty good, although you may not concider it shepherd's pie.

1 med onion, chopped     1 garlic clove, minced
1/4 tsp dried thyme        2 T ketchup
1 T flour                       10 oz. favorite veggies. chopped, streamed
salt and pepper              3  cups mashed potatoes 

Oven to 425. Saute onions and garlic until soft. Add thyme and ketchup and flour. Stir. Add 1/2 water and veggies. warm through and add salt and pepper. Spoon into a 2 quart baking dish. Spread mashed potatoes over veggies. Bake 10 to 15 minutes. 

Hope you like it,
Av


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 11, 2007)

Ack, this is the first time i posted a recipe and it looks terrible  Sorry about that. Next time i will make the list all in one column.

Av


----------



## Bethsy (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Av,
I think you did really well! I make shepards pie quite often becaue of it's comfort food factor. The brilliant thing about being a vegetarian is that there are so many "meat substitute" products now (at least here in Australia) that there really is no need to eat meat. I use alot of Santiarium products. Also consider things like lentils and chickpeas. They are delicious, filling and are a great source of vitamins. 
Protein is a major problem (as well as iron) in a vegetarian diet. Animal flesh has basically no carbs in it and is all protein. Protein keeps people feeling fuller longer and also uses alot of energy to digest. I am only saying this because the recipe you wrote has no protein in it. Can i suggest you mix some cheese in with the mash potatoe you put on top? Also you could add something like Paneer (and Indian cheese that basically has no flavour but sucks up all the flavours in the dish to bulk it out).
I hope this is some help to you. I am in a bit of a rush. I look forward to posting and sharing some more recipes with you in the future 
Betsy.


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for info Bethsy. I have never heard of Santiarium. What is it? I have been tring to work in protein but it is hard. I am new to tofu but have had success with chickpeas and lentils. I used tofu in a vegetarian Moussaka and it was really good. Oh and chickpeas in a vindaloo type stew. Oh man that was good stuff. Darn now i am getting hungry. 

Av


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 13, 2007)

Bethsy - how vegetarian are you?  Do you eat eggs & dairy products?  Do you have any specific ethnic cuisines that you like/hate?

While we're not vegetarians per se, my husband hasn't eaten any red meat or red meat products for over 34 years, so our diet revolves around poultry, seafood, & LOTS of vegetarian meals, resulting in my having to become quite inventive to keep things both healthy & interesting.


----------



## Treklady (Jan 13, 2007)

My daughter is also a vegetarian and has been since she was 8...she is now 13. I was a vegetarian during the time she was pregnant.

I have many recipes that are vegetarian recipes. and some that I have veggie-ized (I made that word up)


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2007)

i thought we already ate all of the vegans here.  

j/k, welcome bethsy.

please take a seat in the walk-in.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 13, 2007)

Me and my family have been vegetarians the past 20 years. Not vegans, so we eat eggs, dairy...  Not overly health conscious, so we are not limited to tofu and sprouts  anyway, I do a lot of cooking, only problem is , most is not by recipes, but just by memory and experimentation and by whatever i have in the house or is in the garden at the time.  But, id love to share in anyway what i can 

larry


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi everyone.  I am NYBrit's wife and I am a vegetarian and have been for about 13-14 years.  I became a vegetarian because of my love for animals.

Believe me, I love my dairy and CHEESE and therefore I couldn't become a vegan.  I don't eat regular eggs, (if I can help it), I use the frozen egg whites.

One way I have my proteins is I make brown rice and mix in the lentils with vegetables soup.  I add all my seasonings and it tastes great!  Even my non vegetarian husband loves it!

Another 'secret' recipe is I make my own Bolognase Italian tomato sauce (gravy). (Yep I rather call it 'gravy' since I am Italian!)  After mixing in my seasonings including a bit of grated cheese, I add peas and crumbled up veggie burgers (as meat substitute).  One time I even fooled my husband - he thought I made him a special meat sauce!  

I definetly don't miss meat (or chicken or fish for that matter) and would love it if everyone became a vegetarian!  But, that doesn't mean I can't or won't cook meat for my husband.


----------



## Bethsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey hey,
I am a full vegetarian. I eat nothing with a head or that once had a head. I am not a vegan. I love cheese more then life itself (Holla NYBrit!!). Most of all i live for a nice soft goats cheese *swoon*
Tofu is so misunderstood. There is so much stigma surrounding the stuff. In truth it's not ment to be eaten plain. It's a meat substitute that is wonderful marinated. It's like a sponge with flavours.
This is Sanitarium..

Sanitarium - Vegetarian Foods

I think it may be an Australian company but check out some of there products as they are A grade wonderful.

I have the best recipe for Butter Chickpeas at home. You can not go wrong with it and it tastes just like a bought one. I swear. Will post it tonight.... in the mean time i hope you are all well.

Bethsy.


----------



## Bethsy (Jan 14, 2007)

by-the-by.... i have tried human flesh flavoured tofu Buckytom and i rather enjoyed it. my vegetarianism is not carved in stone you know... :P


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 15, 2007)

Bethsy said:
			
		

> Hey hey,
> I am a full vegetarian. I eat nothing with a head or that once had a head. I am not a vegan. I love cheese more then life itself (Holla NYBrit!!). Most of all i live for a nice soft goats cheese *swoon*
> Tofu is so misunderstood. There is so much stigma surrounding the stuff. In truth it's not ment to be eaten plain. It's a meat substitute that is wonderful marinated. It's like a sponge with flavours.
> 
> Bethsy.


 
I suppose I'm like you, Bethsy. I cook vegetarian food, always on the lookout for new options, drive my family mad and hate to have the same meal twice a week. 

My "speciality", if you could describe it as such, is Indian food. All across India, from Kashmir to Bangalore to Rajasthan to Delhi to Hyderabad to Kerala. Love the stuff.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 15, 2007)

Not veg or vegan, but have friends who are and always enjoy the challenge of creating fine meals for them when we get together.  Also am interested in recipes.


----------



## amber (Jan 15, 2007)

I am not vegan or vegetarian, however, my choice of foods is mainly vegetables and fruits.  My body reacts better to these foods more than  others. I too would like to see some recipes.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 16, 2007)

I already posted this over on the "Creamed Mushroom" thread, but thought you all on this thread might enjoy it as well.  This is one of my favorite mushroom recipes that I've adapted & tweaked over the years from The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two. It's good & substantial enough to satisfy meat-eaters as well, thus makes a terrific dish for mixed company of both vegetarians & non-vegetarians. Good crusty bread & a big mixed green salad are all you need to make this a wonderful meal. 

Mushroom Stroganoff (adapted from The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two)

1/4# fresh Shitake mushrooms
1/4# fresh Oyster mushrooms
1/4# fresh Cremini mushrooms
1/2# fresh White Button mushrooms
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 tablespoons butter
Pinch of dried thyme
Salt to taste
Fresh-ground black pepper
1=1/4 cup chicken broth
8-ounce container sour cream
2 tablespoons brandy
1/4-cup dry sherry
1# or so of wide egg noodles
2-3 teaspoons poppy seeds
Butter to toss with egg noodles

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain, & toss with a few tablespoons of butter & the poppyseeds. Cover & set aside.

Wash the mushrooms thoroughly under running water, trim, (removing any tough stems), & slice thickly. In a large skillet, saute onion in the 4 tablespoons butter until transparent, then add mushrooms & continue cooking until they have released their excess moisture & it's starting to evaporate. Add thyme, chicken broth, & 3 tablespoons of the sour cream, lower heat, & simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring often. Add brandy, sherry, salt & pepper to taste, & the rest of the sour cream, stirring gently just until sour cream is heated thru. Do not overheat or sauce will curdle, but this is just an appearance issue & won't affect the taste. Taste & correct seasoning if necessary.

Serve over noodles. Although the sour cream "might" curdle a little, leftovers are just as tasty nuked in the microwave for lunch the next day.


----------



## ttbeachbum (Jan 16, 2007)

What is Santiarium?  
I was always categorized as a picky or fussy eater.  I couldn't stand meat as a child.  Once I got married I transended into being a Vegetarian, but my husband is not (fishing enthusiast).  I love coming up with new and creative dishes to share with my husband and his family.

Michelle


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm guessing a sanitarium in this case is what americans would call a health, nutrition, and fitness facility. not the looney bin or a convalescent home as it is often viewed here.

and we're gonna need a bigger walk-in fridge.

edited to add: sanitarium is a health food company in australia.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi!  I switched to a vegetarian diet last September.  Since then I have done lots of reading and bought 2 veggie cookbooks.  I have had fun learning to cook veggie meals.  Discovering new things like dates, figs, lentils, Quorn products, butternut squash and eggplant!  

My meat loving husband doesn't mind either!


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 27, 2007)

My wife is vegetarian and I'm not. But I do enjoy some of the things she cooks. She does a delicious veggie lasagne and also has a speciality which is rice with lentil soup. Simple and very tasty. very filling too...just the thing on a cold winter night!  Sometimes we substitute pasta for the rice.  In some ways that is even better!


----------



## Claire (Feb 3, 2007)

I am neither, but learned to cook for friends and family who were, plus wrote an extensive article on the subject.  My husband and I eat at least one vegetarian meal/day a week.  So if you need help, we're here for you.  Once upon a time, many years ago, a vegan friend said I did a good job for a carnivore.  I replied to her that I am NOT a carnivore, I am an Omnivore, which is, more or less, what human beings were created to be.  But I respect vegetarians in all their forms, and particularly respect my true vegan friends (that is, those who will not only eschew meat and cheese, but also will not wear leather, eat honey, etc).  I respect such self-control.  But maybe they just don't like it.  

I lived in Hawaii for a long time, and tried to learn to like tofu.  Oh, well, I did try.  To me if you're making a dish that requires meat, use mushrooms.  You get that bite and mouth feel.  Sautee them in olive oil, then use in the recipe.  My vegetarian mom asks me to plan a dinner before I visit.  
Just let us omnivores know what your likes are.  And know about them yourself.  I once told a vegan friend that she shouldn't eat anything with worcestersire sauce, and she was apalled.


----------



## Alison (Mar 10, 2007)

*Quorne*

I have been a vegetarian for four and a half years and haven't changed much, I make most meat meals but with quorne mince or quorne peices instead, its a mushroom protein sold in England. Another meal I like to make is three bean chilli made of berlotti beans and chicks peas and kidney beans (or any beans in your cupboard. Fry onion and garlic, add tomato puree,fry a little, add tinned tomatoes, add a couple of red chillis and puree half the chick peas and a small tin of berlotti beans, add the pureed beans to the mixture with the rest of the beans, put the rice on to cook and by the time the rice is cooked the chilli will be ready to eat. You can use soya mince or quorne mince instead if you dont like beans.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian chef although I am an omnivore. I have quite a few recipes in my blog which are vegetarian and vegan friendly. Just make sure you have your grains and your beans together to make your proteins


----------



## Treklady (Mar 13, 2007)

Robo410...once, before I became a vegetarian, I had to make a vegan Christmas dinner, all the way down to the pumpkin pie. And let me tell you, I did AOK. I was sooo proud of myself.

I still make sure now (Even though I am no longer a vegetarian) that my daughter has plenty to eat at meals. I love expiermenting with new veggies, spices and just new dishes in general.


----------

